# python in 10th floor dunny



## Sloth (Jul 2, 2008)

*Published:* 20Jun08 
*Source:*http://www.ntnews.com.au/article/2008/06/20/4434_ntnews.html 
Python pops out of 10th-floor toilet 

REBEKAH CAVANAGH 

20Jun08 

A 1.8m BLACK-HEADED python has been found in a toilet bowl on the 10th floor of a posh Darwin apartment block. 

It is not known how long the sneaky and "smelly'' snake had been travelling up and down the sewage pipes. 

But NT reptile wrangler Chris Peberdy rescued it on Sunday afternoon after the tenants of the Cullen Bay apartment got the shock of their lives when going to the bathroom. 

"When I saw it I was pretty shocked,'' Mr Peberdy said. 

"It's one thing in the Territory to have a green frog in the toilet ... but not a six-foot python.'' 

"It would certainly scare you if it came up from the depths of the toilet.'' 

Python photo gallery 

Mr Peberdy said there were no windows or other spaces that the snake -- which is "as thick as someone's wrist'' -- could have got into the bathroom. 

"There is no possible other way it could have got there than through the toilet,'' Mr Peberdy said. "I had to give him a good wash as he was wet and a bit smelly.'' 

But it is not the first time he has had to rescue a snake from the loo. 

"About three years ago I had the same sort of thing ... an olive python had been living through the toilets of a city apartment block on Daly St,'' he said. 

"But it was never on the 10th floor.'' 

Mr Peberdy said the python, which is not poisonous, is likely to be a runaway pet that has travelled through the pipes after escaping a neighbour's home. 

"Black-headed pythons are quite rare in the Darwin area, but they are popular in captivity,'' he said. 

"They are a prized pet and are quite valuable. 

Mr Peberdy said the incident was a reminder for snake owners to ensure they keep their scaly pets locked and secured in appropriate cages or tanks. 

"This could have ended in disaster,'' he said. 

"Someone could have had a heart attack if they came across it, or the snake could have been killed and chopped up into little pieces.'' 

If you are the owner of the snake please call Chris on 0409326307.


----------



## sigridshurte (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL that would scare the **** out of you HA


----------



## Dragon1 (Jul 2, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
Sorry, but that is _so funny!
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
_


----------



## sockbat (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats great what a find.Lol


----------



## BenReyn (Jul 2, 2008)

LOLOLOL, Even if it was in a toilet, that in undeniably one gorgeous python!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 2, 2008)

*Toilet python*

How funny!!
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


X 500


A toilet python!!!!! LOL
​


----------



## Dragon1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Its got _absolutley beautiful _colouring.

Dragon1


----------



## Riley (Jul 2, 2008)

Dragon1 said:


> Its got _absolutley beautiful _colouring.
> 
> Dragon1


 especially after being in the toilet :lol:


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jul 2, 2008)

sigridshurte said:


> LOL that would scare the **** out of you HA



Maybe a quick little fright before your brain realized what it was your eyes were seeing but then I would be EXTREMELY excited haha
a bhp in the toilet! sweeet..


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 2, 2008)

It would have been even more scary had you used the toilet in the dark and tuned the light on after hearing a sloshing sound and thought to yourself.... "Where did that come from?"


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jul 3, 2008)

they are so lucky that it wasnt poisonous, could have caused all kinds of problems if it had been. Hahaha what a score, i wish one like that would pop up out of my toilet.


----------



## MaddyLovesFrogs (Mar 1, 2009)

*What a find*

Wow i can't believe you found a python in your toilet


----------



## edgewing (Mar 1, 2009)

MaddyLovesFrogs said:


> Wow i can't believe you found a python in your toilet



Quite a unique species, the Brown Headed Python  A bit odorous but still likes to put in an appearance every now and again. Just imagine it from the snakes point of view, not pretty methinks.


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 1, 2009)

I wish I found BHPs in my toilet!

I would have reached in and got him out not matter what else was in there.


----------



## mebebrian (Mar 1, 2009)

Crikey! The greatest cure for constipation yet!


----------



## Egernia (Mar 2, 2009)

I would lay my money that this animal is an escaped pet of someone else in that building.

Finding pythons in toilets like this in apartment blocks is not as unusual as it may sound. I have a removed a couple myself over the years. The problem arises when python keepers either let their pets roamly freely around their apartment or fill the bathtub with water and let their python have a swim. Few would consider the possibility that the snake would head down the open toilet bowl.

So the owner comes home and cant work out how the hell such a large snake has disappeared. And the neighbours try to work out how the hell they ended up with a snake in their bathroom on the upper floors of an apartment building.

Let this be yet another warning about how good snakes, and pythons in particular, are at escaping.


----------

